# Cabby dilemma



## avichandana20000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Want to buy a cabby with minimum parameters like this:

1)Excellent  build material(steel)

2) Very good Cable management(back of mobo) and airflow(top,side or bottom,front and rear)

3) Must have a side panel for aeisthetics.


pls suggest.

I have first thought of GAMMA but it is without side panel. If any one can give me any idead regarding how to mod Gamma for side panel i am ready to buy that .  

CM 430/431/431 PLUS has side panel but not good cable management like Gamma.

If at all there is any cabinet with the first 3 conditions then budget will be set accrodingly.(lower the better)


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 1, 2012)

^ read my last line


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ have a look at LIAN LI Lancool PC-K56W Black 0.8 mm SECC - it comes with some sort of cable management KiT but I would still recommend CM Elite 430 - for good cooling and looks and cbales can be managed with Zip ties easily


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

New amazon site have some awesome cabinet deals in them. You may want to check them out.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

the link pls.

budget is 7k


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

If your budget is 7K, you can go with the CoolerMaster 690II Plus or Advanced model. The model with the side panel has slots for at least 6 fans; a mix of 120mm and 140mm.

Else you can go with the CoolerMaster HAF912 cabinet from the High Air Flow series. It has great rugged looks and very good cooling.

In my own opinion, i think the NZXT Phantom looks awesome. But thats just my opinion. Cabinet looks are purely a matter of perspective and is a personal choice. Nearly all of Corsair's cabinets look solid and dignified.

I got the CM690II Plus with sidepanel for around 5300 all. The HAF912 with sidepanel should cost around 6000 inclusive of tax. Prices are from MD Comps.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

NZXT Phantom
CM 690II
Lancool K62/K63
Corsair Carbide 400R

Stay away from HAF912, if you have 3 or more HDD and a fairly long graphics card (or planning in future).


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

I suggested HAF912 on the basis of looks and cooling efficiency and because it was within the budget. OP didnt mention anything about HDDs and long GPUs, but thanks for pointing that out, Skud 

I love the 400R! It looks solid and very dignified


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

how is the cable management behind motherboard tray for CM  products?


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty good.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 2, 2012)

CM 690II Advanced


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

as i have told that side panel, behind mobo tray cable management and excellent build material all three should present . So judging from that view which one is best among the list given above? (kolkata availability. do not want to get through a  courier)


----------



## asingh (Feb 2, 2012)

No matter what, buy a full tower and be at ease of mind.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

^in that case NZXTs particularly phantom will be my choice.  for NZXTs solid build and cable management is sure shot. But  side panel is a issue for my budget.

can i try modding the side panel ?

Phantom requires 140 or 120 mm fan? In HARDWARE SECRET review they say the front bezel window is very weak and chances are there to break the hinge.  Is it true?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 3, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> as i have told that side panel, behind mobo tray cable management and excellent build material all three should present . So judging from that view which one is best among the list given above? (kolkata availability. do not want to get through a  courier)



cm 690II advanced have a side panel??
and cable management is pretty good....
a full tower may cost more than 7k...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^in that case NZXTs particularly phantom will be my choice.  for NZXTs solid build and cable management is sure shot. But  side panel is a issue for my budget.
> 
> can i try modding the side panel ?
> 
> Phantom requires 140 or 120 mm fan? In HARDWARE SECRET review they say the front bezel window is very weak and chances are there to break the hinge.  Is it true?



From my personal experience with Phantom, front bezel window isn't weak unless you kick it again and again only to break it. 
And yes, it require a 140mm fan at the front as it doesn't have any fan at the front of HDD slots. 
Now a practical problem: Being glossy, its tough to maintain its original color when anyone chooses white. I have black phantom though. It doesn't have any transparent side panel and thus is not a good product for showing off your setup. 
Other points:
1. Have dust filter at every an slot, so, no need to worry about dust accumulation inside the cabinet.
2. Have fan controller which saves you spending another ~2.5K on fan controller.
3. Many reviewers says that its a plastic, but I would say that all the case are plastic. 

So, best option (IMO):
Phantom Black @6.9K (try barging!)
140mm LED Fan @0.5K (choice of color should be done by you)
Total: 7.4K 
Awesome purchase. Full tower with excellent airflow. Best VFM cabinet lol.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 3, 2012)

^ when have u bought it and from where?

for side panel modding refer to this link

[Official] NZXT PHANTOM Club


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

Around August form primeabgb, last time I want in Mumbai. Priced @6.8K including tax.
And the fan I'm using at the front, is exactly this: Newegg.com - XIGMATEK Cooling System Crystal Series CLF-F1451 140mm Blue LED Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included

Picked up around 15 of them, 13 bucks each, (forgot the exact number) from microcenter during my visit there around last January. They are really good. Those which are is different cabinets, haven't have any problem till now. If you can get them in India at a reasonable price, I would definitely suggest you to buy them. Otherwise, buy CoolerMaster 140mm fan.

That case side pane modding link is good, but not for me. Don't have time.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 3, 2012)

no chance of going to delhi or mumbai. so only way is CM 140mm

BTW, will CORSAIR 450VX be able to take the load of all 140mm+120mm fans with full set of harwares(mobo+ram+cpu+gpu(HD6670)+hyper212 push/pull config) inside the cabby?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure about the PSU part. 
Wait for others to comment. 
Phantom generally comes with 3x 120mm, 1x 200mm fan, and you will add another 140mm Fan. So..


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

@ Op - if you can find it get it 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...eleven-hundred-advanced-gaming-authority.html


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 4, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> BTW, will CORSAIR 450VX be able to take the load of all 140mm+120mm fans with full set of harwares(mobo+ram+cpu+gpu(HD6670)+hyper212 push/pull config) inside the cabby?



Easily...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> no chance of going to delhi or mumbai. so only way is CM 140mm
> 
> BTW, will CORSAIR 450VX be able to take the load of all 140mm+120mm fans with full set of harwares(mobo+ram+cpu+gpu(HD6670)+hyper212 push/pull config) inside the cabby?



Yes it can easily. Btw my suggestion for the cabby is going to be *NZXT Tempest evo*. Check it *here*.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info megamind.

@vicky thought of that too. but not available in kol i think.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Go to MD Comps and enquire about the Tempest Evo. I think I saw it there yesterday


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ that was a broken one. Broke during delivery. I have also seen it and enquired.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh well  my bad


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 4, 2012)

which one is a long lasting,good looking CABBY

 HAF 212 OR NZXT PHANTOM ?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 4, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> HAF *9*12 OR NZXT PHANTOM ?



I'd say Phantom..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 5, 2012)

phantom's fan controller goes kaput and the 200mm fan of  912 lasts long.

Source: Another forum member

All phantom holders pls put in their opinions


----------



## aloodum (Feb 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ have a look at LIAN LI Lancool PC-K56W Black 0.8 mm SECC - it comes with some sort of cable management KiT but I would still recommend CM Elite 430 - for good cooling and looks and cbales can be managed with Zip ties easily



I advise not. Why?

Lian Li`s have less space behind the mobo.
Most review sites say its nice fir cbl mgmt becoz they use modular PSu`s in their reviews.
Most of us peers here, assuming the OT also has a non modular PSu. It will be a pain to tuck away hide those unsused cables.

If you can spend look no more beyond the corsair carbide 400R.
IF you want cheaper, look into a new player called Bit Fenix. Have a look at the outlaw..A suprise for ya


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> phantom's fan controller goes kaput and the 200mm fan of  912 lasts long.



Unless you are moving the sliders all the time, they won't. I mean to say, actually, you don't need to change fan speed to often at all.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 5, 2012)

^i usually prefer to run the fans at full speed alwz. Thanks for giving the relief. And what about that 200mm fan. Does it last long. BTW it is from nzxt or xigmatek by default?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

All fans that come with phantom are nzxt fan. Only one 200mm fan would be there in the default package and that would be top fan. *I use* xigmatek front fan.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> phantom's fan controller goes kaput and the 200mm fan of  912 lasts long.



This is doesn't happen always... Sometimes $h!t happens, no one can judge it.. Pick whichever you like...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 6, 2012)

When you're making the choice about buying a cabinet costing over or around 5K, just remember to take a case which you will be happy to look at everyday 

the cabinet is one of the few components that is said to be a one time investment, others being the monitor, speakers and in some cases, mice and keyboards. So invest well 

Cheers


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 6, 2012)

^ that is why asking so many qns.
Any idea where i can find glacialtech fans in kolkata


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Try at MD Computers. Can't assure you about the availability.


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2012)

I too need a good cabby for my upgrade.. max 6k can add few more bucks

corsair 400r-corsair 500r- cm haf 912


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 7, 2012)

finally taken NZXT PHANTOM WHITE.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 7, 2012)

congrats...good choice [looks best in white, imo  ]

affordable and very stylish


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, white is the best looking. Congrats avi.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> finally taken NZXT PHANTOM WHITE.



congrats  and how much you paid for this ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 8, 2012)

^8200/-(including tax)


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ thanks


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Congo buddy


----------

